# Meta-Tags: Suchwörter. was mache ich falsch?



## mthome (10. März 2004)

*Meta-Tags Suchwörter. Was mache ich falsch?*

danke für eure antworten


----------



## Chino (10. März 2004)

*Re: meta tex: suchwörter. was mach ich falsch?*



> _Original geschrieben von mthome _
> *Wenn ich nun bei Google rein gehe und zb nach : pension heide kelmis , suche findet er diese Seite nicht !Was habe ich falsch gemacht? *


Wann hast Du denn die Seite eingetragen?


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (10. März 2004)

Es gibt wesentlich wichtigere Kriterien für Google als die Meta-Tags. Bitte gib uns die URL der Webseite, dann können wir uns die Angelegenheit mal näher anschauen.

Ansonsten hilft es, wenn man die Seite direkt bei Google zur Indexierung anmeldet http://www.google.de/intl/de/addurl.html

Bei komplett neuen Webseiten können mehrere Wochen vergehen, bis sie in den Google-Index aufgenommen werden.


----------



## liquidbeats (8. April 2004)

Da ist sie doch die url

<META name="DC.Identifier" content="http://www.pensionheide/">

http://www.pensionheide

Komischerweise fehlt da die endung ...  .com .org .de  oder ähnliches ..

Würde ich mal Ändern =)

Gruß Andy


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (9. April 2004)

Googles Gewichtung der Meta Tags liegt praktisch bei 0. Bei Google gilt eigentlich: Content is King. Am besten kommt das gewünschte Suchwort ca. 4-8% vor. Mehr kann als Spam angesehen werden.

So eine grosse Anzahl an Keywords liest auch keine Meta-Suchmaschine aus.


----------



## smarti (12. April 2004)

Bei vielen Suchmaschinen kommt man im Ranking um so höher desto mehr Links von anderen Homepage auf Deine verweisen. Also sollte man sich in Linklisten die zum Inhalt passen eintragen lassen. Zusätzlich kann man andere Webmaster fragen ob man sich gegenseitig verlinkt (wenn es vom Inhalt passt). 

! Es gibt Abzocker die dich gegen eine Gebühr in Ihre Linkliste aufnehmen. Niemals für so etwas Geld ausgeben, ein Link ist normalerweise weniger als 1Cent wert ! 

Suchmaschinen brauchen zwischen 1 und 30 Tagen um ein Link aufzunehmen. 

bei Google kommt man rein wenn man sich bei http://www.dmoz.org anmeldet. 

Manche Suchmaschinen bewerten einfach die ersten 100 (oder mehr/weniger) Wörter auf der ersten Seite und das ist die index.htm. Darum sollte man wenn man Frames benutzt in den Noframe Bereich noch einmal eine Beschreibung der Homepage platzieren.

Gruß
smarti


----------



## UweS (3. Juni 2004)

*Noframe*

Hallo,
wo befindet sich bei mit Frames aufgebauten Seiten der "Noframe"-Bereich ?


----------



## Johannes Postler (17. Juni 2004)

Naja, dort, wo du ihn definierst.  
Du solltest ihn im Frameset-Bereich machen.

<frameset>
    <frame>
    <noframes>dein bereich</noframes>
</frameset>


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (18. Juni 2004)

CSS und Javascript sollte man auslagern, das ist unnötiger müll für den Robot.


----------



## Stoik (30. Juni 2004)

Ich würde erstmal die Key sortieren un welche reinsetzten die auch gesucht werden das hier sieht mir mehr nach wild drauf los aus.


----------



## PIU (9. Juli 2004)

Hab da eine Seite gebastelt für nen vater von nem Freund von mir http://www.dr-heusser.info problem hab ich aber auch mit den keywords. Ist ein reiner Flash film. Hab in den headtags schon keywords eingeschrieben aber halt nur vier. Kann man da mehr rein schreiben? Kann dieser robot die texte in meinem swf auslesen oder wie mache ich es denn, daß man das ganze unter mehreren Sachen findet?


----------



## Stoik (9. Juli 2004)

<meta name="revisit-after" content="30"> 
würde ich auf
<meta name="revisit-after" content="7">
ändern...

Also google liest swf-dateien aus jedenfalls klappts bei uns...

hier bei google [ zu Google ]


----------

